# It's official - I'm NOT working for Ground Zero!



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

It's official. I am working for Ground Zero Car Audio! I was hired as a Product Manager and started 2 weeks ago. I will be engineering speakers, helping with amplifier products, and basically everything I have always done. I will also be managing the infiltration of Ground Zero back into the USA where it started in 1995. One nice change is that I am forbidden to work a minute of overtime. (Weird, huh?!) This will finally free me up to spend more time at DIYMA which has always been tough for me in the past.

I have been following this company since their inception in 1995 as an American company. The company couple with Bob Carver (home audio guru) and they engineered a subwoofer that revolutionized subwoofer engineering. Today, they make some of the highest regarded audio equipment in the industry. We are distributed in more than 50 countries. Our product span is vast and caters to the SQ audiophile, the SPL fanatic, and everybody in between. While many companies rely strictly on China manufacturing and engineering, "German Engineering" is still the motto and key to their success. 

Unlike my last position where I was the only guy for 5 brands and working from home in the evening and on the weekends, I have a partner that I will work closely with. Michael is a cool cat and I respect his knowledge and background. Actually, every single person in the company is very cool and there is a nice "family" feel about everything. The owner is a class act and proudly takes care of his employees, distributors and everybody associated with the brand.

Believe it or not, I have been very quiet for my first two weeks. LOL! I know, hard to believe. But I am enjoying learning the culture and picking Michael's brain to see how he thinks. We think alot alike. I look forward to learning from each other's experiences. 

There is alot of passion that goes into the products, from the highest grade parts not found in most brands, to the pure love of music and engineering products to for music lovers. So when all of you amplifier freaks ask about MCAPS, MOX resistors, and all of those other really expensive parts that nobody wants to pay for, I can finally say, "of course we use those, just check the boards that are proudly shown on the website". LOL I think I have found a great home...

I am currently looking for an apartment southeast of Munich to set up the homestead. I have been blessed with the job, now I just need to be blessed with an apartment (extremely difficult to get an apartment outside of Munich)...

Ciao!


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Congrats Grizz, sounds like a step up from Epsilon.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Thanx Benny! I'm happier than I have been in a long time. And I sleep better now too! lol


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

congrats and good luck on your new position and journey. their GPZA REFERENCE 4 amp. looks and feels amazing.


----------



## SynRG (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Great news Grizz. A passionate guy coupled with other folks passionate about what they do, coupled with the wisdom of experience. Sounds like a great fit in both directions. I'll have to research Ground Zero more, didn't know of the association with Carver. I look forward to your development personally in this context, as well as the re-infiltration of Ground Zero here. Congratulations!


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

It has to be great to work for a company that makes a great product and uses the best quality parts. People that understand the difference have no problem paying for it. Congratulations on your new job!!!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Congratulations !!



Grizz Archer said:


> One nice change is that I am forbidden to work a minute of overtime. (Weird, huh?!) This will finally free me up to spend more time at DIYMA which has always been tough for me in the past.
> 
> 
> > Just send home the extra work via internet
> ...


German women like a cold hard floor :surprised:


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



SynRG said:


> Great news Grizz. A passionate guy coupled with other folks passionate about what they do, coupled with the wisdom of experience. Sounds like a great fit in both directions. I'll have to research Ground Zero more, didn't know of the association with Carver. I look forward to your development personally in this context, as well as the re-infiltration of Ground Zero here. Congratulations!


Bob Carver was the man who invented the big surround, high excursion woofers that changed subwoofers as we know. Remember the Sunfire home audio subwoofer? Wel,l that was the inspiration for the joining forces...


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

its always good to better one self in our employment,congrats,i do have a qyestion though,wher can i get pricing?i am not sure if i will be able to afford any of their products but they do look awesome and i am now curious


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Congrats Grizz! It's liberating, isn't it, to be happy in what you do, _and_ who you do it for. 
I spent six and a half years at my former shop, working tons of OT and leaving everyday, more frustrated than the day before.
Finally quit, and took a job making less, and I love to go to work everyday. 
I really underestimatated how much it impacts your life, and health.

I remember the print ads for the Nuclears, back in the mid 90's, and thinking; 
"Holy ****! The magnet is the same diameter as the basket. There's no way they can be that big....can they?":laugh:


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Lou said:


> its always good to better one self in our employment,congrats,i do have a qyestion though,wher can i get pricing?i am not sure if i will be able to afford any of their products but they do look awesome and i am now curious


We have entry level, to high end SQ products, to SPL products. And the program we set up will make us price competitive and not overpriced just because we are European... No worries...


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Congrats Grizz. That is wonderful to hear. I wish you the best in your new endeavor.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Thanx man. It will be a great adventure...


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Congrats Grizz! it is a great feeling when you are actually happy to go to work (almost) everyday. I know you will make a great addition to their team, and I can't wait to see and maybe even try some of their SQ products. Keep us updated.

Kyle


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

As I said before, congrats buddy. :thumbsup:

So, so, so who's going to be the lucky guy to get the North American distribution contract? 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## vettefiend (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Congratulations! I don't know you personally but I've definitely learned from your posts on this board. I've also been a big fan of Carver for years so this sounds like exciting stuff.

Hopefully you guys have someone getting the *G*round Zero website fixed and tightened up a little bit.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Public Congrats buddy! Absolutely awesome. GZ just partnered up with one of the few remaining like minded (lets not get it twisted.....that mean NUTS! individuals left. Its an awesome combo! Wish you and the Mrs all the success and happiness life has to offer. 
I to am VERY interested to see what happens in the states with GZ. I think it has the potential to be one of the top 5 audio companies here done properly? 

I'm tuned in


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> As I said before, congrats buddy. :thumbsup:
> 
> So, so, so who's going to be the lucky guy to get the North American distribution contract?
> 
> ...


I have a few candidates, but we want to have a few more applicants before making the decision...


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

I was buying it from German Maestro until the split happen last year please let me know when you line up distribution I need ground zero !

Congrats Grizz


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Tell ya what... Once it gets back over there, I'll have to come over a few times for training seminars, or at least to train the Ground Zero USA guys. We do not ant just a distributor, but a master distributor that truly is Ground Zero USA and run it as if they founded the company. When I get there, you gotta take me around Syracuse. I went there for the first time ever, the day before I left for Germany. I loved the old downtown party area. Was at a place with tons of cool brews. Tap Room? I think it was across from the local brewery. Heck, I can't remember, but it would great to go back...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Syracuse Customs said:


> I was buying it from German Maestro until the split happen last year please let me know when you line up distribution I need ground zero !
> 
> Congrats Grizz


BTW, the new GZUA SQ amps are the new reference standard. They did a double test of the 4ch and the 2ch at once. If you want, I can send you the test report. Took me two days to translate it properly to English. lol


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Is it the Car&Hifi review that you've translated? I've been trying to fumble through it but I'm not having much luck.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



el_bob-o said:


> Is it the Car&Hifi review that you've translated? I've been trying to fumble through it but I'm not having much luck.


Yeah. Even my German colleague said that he had a tough time deciphering it. But we got through it and will have it all changed next week. But I can email you the text conversion...


----------



## el_bob-o (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

I really appreciate the offer, I sent a pm to you. I'm a big fan of the cosmetics of those amplifiers and I am anxious to eventually audition them.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> Bob Carver was the man who invented the big surround, high excursion woofers that changed subwoofers as we know. Remember the Sunfire home audio subwoofer? Wel,l that was the inspiration for the joining forces...


Thats a little like saying al gore invented the internet.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



miniSQ said:


> Thats a little like saying al gore invented the internet.


We all know Manbearpig is currently our biggest national threat

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh......EXCELSIOR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



miniSQ said:


> Thats a little like saying al gore invented the internet.


But more people like Bob Carver.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> But more people like Bob Carver.



might be a split decision if you go back the 90's...lots of people hated bob...but i guess if you factor in al selling his cable network to al jezeera then bob may win now


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

*Congrats Grizz*, i can't wait to get ground zero back in the states!!! let us know when we can start getting product stateside .


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

All the drinks are on me next time ! yes the beer selection downtown is endless some excellent food also ... Yes I am very familiar with the amps I have that car & hifi German magazine app on my phone. 

The way I was told Bob Carver was the man. Even that Thilo before starting TC was an employee of ground zero prior to it being sold. I could be wrong


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> Tell ya what... Once it gets back over there, I'll have to come over a few times for training seminars, or at least to train the Ground Zero USA guys. We do not ant just a distributor, but a master distributor that truly is Ground Zero USA and run it as if they founded the company. When I get there, you gotta take me around Syracuse. I went there for the first time ever, the day before I left for Germany. I loved the old downtown party area. Was at a place with tons of cool brews. Tap Room? I think it was across from the local brewery. Heck, I can't remember, but it would great to go back...


Went to a school 20min south of the Cuse...... Even got a little bball time in the dome! Some great inn's in the town I went to school. You find your way out there again....let me know! Only a few hours away. Give me a reason to hit the old grounds again


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Syracuse Customs said:


> All the drinks are on me next time ! yes the beer selection downtown is endless some excellent food also ... Yes I am very familiar with the amps I have that car & hifi German magazine app on my phone.
> 
> The way I was told Bob Carver was the man. Even that Thilo before starting TC was an employee of ground zero prior to it being sold. I could be wrong


Thats how I knew it as well! Those that say GZ are just TC subs may want to reverse that statement  

I got to get out to your shop one of these days! Maybe I can see Josh's car before its gone (we go WAY back


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

I always wondered which came first, TC Sounds or GZ. I did not ever make the Carver connection back then as I wasn't into home stuff...but I totally see it now.

Congrats Grizz!

You guys hiring any more english speaking folks?


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Congratulations! cant wait for the US market to see more Ground Zero products!


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

rexroadj said:


> Thats how I knew it as well! Those that say GZ are just TC subs may want to reverse that statement
> 
> I got to get out to your shop one of these days! Maybe I can see Josh's car before its gone (we go WAY back


Yes it is a Kia 2 envy now we are close to being done with stage 2 of the build


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

I always like Ground Zero line up especially the one in collaboration with master audio guru Mr Zvone Raspor. So congratz Bro!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Congratulations Grizz! I, like so many others look forward to seeing what you do with Ground Zero. Especially in terms of US market infiltration.


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Congratulations Grizz!

Happy to see you landed in a great job.

Hope you thrive there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Glad you are able to put your experience to work for a company that you're happy to be working for. Im sure that they are just as excited to have you on board. I'm ready for Ground Zero to come back to North America, their SPL gear is awesome. I also seen they've got some SQ oriented gear now too, it'll be cool to check it out. 
Please make sure that whomever ground zero chooses to distribute the product here is dedicated to the brands success. There are far too many brands that are mass distributed by companies who's only interest is a pay check. They're not oriented towards the brands overall success, this isn't helping those brands. IMO this has been the cause of some good companies going away.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Congrats!!!!!!!!

The US market is a difficult one, but I'm sure you guys know that.


----------



## Morgan West (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Congrats, now put down the beer and get to work!!!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Congrats Grizz!!!


----------



## vactor (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

that is great news indeed! glad to hear it


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

I didn't know you had so many friends.
You must get naked at parties.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

That is Awesome, Great Company. I want the GROUND ZERO Amps Plutonium & Uranium. 

Naturally to go with my ZR Labs 18W MB, Planar MR, ZR 25N twt. I think these are by far some of the most musical drivers I ever had the chance to own. 
The bass is incredible for an 7 inch MB actually I'm running 2 way now with the MB cut @ 50 going Full Range. And the Tweeter can you say smooth and defying at the same time.

Working on getting the MR & MB in a custom install, and take the leap with the AMP's. I'm not going to use the term better, only an inexperienced idiot in audio makes those assumptions, With so much shared technology it all boils down to the type of mood and character you like in your drivers and the nuances they surprise you with. 

Good luck at GZ


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Syracuse Customs said:


> All the drinks are on me next time ! yes the beer selection downtown is endless some excellent food also ... Yes I am very familiar with the amps I have that car & hifi German magazine app on my phone.
> 
> The way I was told Bob Carver was the man. Even that Thilo before starting TC was an employee of ground zero prior to it being sold. I could be wrong


You are not wrong.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



thehatedguy said:


> I always wondered which came first, TC Sounds or GZ. I did not ever make the Carver connection back then as I wasn't into home stuff...but I totally see it now.
> 
> Congrats Grizz!
> 
> You guys hiring any more english speaking folks?


Not sure what came first, but I am guessing that when GZ went to Germany in 1997, Thilo may have done his own thing at that time. But that is only a guess. I am not sure...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Angrywhopper said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!
> 
> The US market is a difficult one, but I'm sure you guys know that.


That is is buddy. As I learn the ways of our business, I am shocked at how simple it is to supply a high quality European product as an imported product to the United states, and still yield a higher profit and be price competitive! 

That being said, it could still easily be ruined by online internet whores, as we all know. The master distributor I choose will be solely responsible for controlling this. It is possible, but most companies either do not care or simply gave up trying to control their product distribution. The new master distributor will literally be Ground Zero USA. They will be the brand. We will only do the German engineering and manufacturing. There will be 1-2 authorized online locations that will keep strict MAP pricing. But with the pricing being competitive and highly profitable (what a concept!), they would not want to jeopardize that.

Anyway, I have a plan I am working on, but I want to make sure I make the right decisions... I am not looking to saturate the market. I want it in the right hands and sold to the right people for a good, fair price.

Have a few candidates and we are weighing them out now...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Morgan West said:


> Congrats, now put down the beer and get to work!!!


Now why would you say something like that? Just because we have our own beer and have some in the fridge at work? Just because we go to the bier garten for lunch once a week?

Sheeesh!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I didn't know you had so many friends.
> You must get naked at parties.
> 
> 
> ...


Like always, I have hundreds of friends. Or at least they act like it. Who told you about the parties? The ability to laugh at oneself is highly respect by the ladies! (I just made that up, so it is probably not true. lol)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

There is a museum in Munich called the deutches (sp probably) museum. It is awesome! A whole floor of original computer things, Babbage machines, a Cray-1, punch card stuff, and TONS of vacuum tube devices. Also engines, cars, boats, planes. Really a great museum. It is sort of off the normal path. But well worth the trip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> BTW, the new GZUA SQ amps are the new reference standard. They did a double test of the 4ch and the 2ch at once. If you want, I can send you the test report. Took me two days to translate it properly to English. lol


Already have the german version - would love to have the English translation please  

Ohh... and Congrats :thumbsup: 
Reading what you had to say about GZ, I had a feeling that you were gonna work for/with them one day - did not think it was gonna be this soon :surprised:

Kelvin


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



[email protected] said:


> There is a museum in Munich called the deutches (sp probably) museum. It is awesome! A whole floor of original computer things, Babbage machines, a Cray-1, punch card stuff, and TONS of vacuum tube devices. Also engines, cars, boats, planes. Really a great museum. It is sort of off the normal path. But well worth the trip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will have to check that out!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



subwoofery said:


> Already have the german version - would love to have the English translation please
> 
> Ohh... and Congrats :thumbsup:
> Reading what you had to say about GZ, I had a feeling that you were gonna work for/with them one day - did not think it was gonna be this soon :surprised:
> ...


Had a feeling, huh? Weird but cool! lol The translated version of the test report is on the GZ Fanpage ob Facebook. Posted it yesterday...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



subwoofery said:


> Already have the german version - would love to have the English translation please
> 
> Ohh... and Congrats :thumbsup:
> Reading what you had to say about GZ, I had a feeling that you were gonna work for/with them one day - did not think it was gonna be this soon :surprised:
> ...


BTW, would you be a good guy to ask something about tube amps? We have a new tube version of the Reference amp with a Tube Preamp. I have not heard them yet and they are not in stock yet, but I would like to ask a couple questions from somebody who is familiar with tube amps. Love them for musicians, so I have questions...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Stephen Mantz is very familiar with tube amps.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

You can send me a couple tube amps and I will tell you anything you want to know (as long as its not technical of course  

Fair? LOL!!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



rexroadj said:


> You can send me a couple tube amps and I will tell you anything you want to know (as long as its not technical of course
> 
> Fair? LOL!!


Ummmm, NO! lol


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Cant blame a guy for trying


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> BTW, would you be a good guy to ask something about tube amps? We have a new tube version of the Reference amp with a Tube Preamp. I have not heard them yet and they are not in stock yet, but I would like to ask a couple questions from somebody who is familiar with tube amps. Love them for musicians, so I have questions...


PM me  

Kelvin


----------



## Lou (May 23, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> We have entry level, to high end SQ products, to SPL products. And the program we set up will make us price competitive and not overpriced just because we are European... No worries...


thank you


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

I wish Ground Zero better luck than they've had in the UK. They seemed to have died a death in the UK. 

The retailers I know that have GZ stock have been trying to get rid of it for years and i mean years! Apart from the obvious money factor between GZ, distributors and retailers, GZ never seemed to get a foothold in the UK.

I've owned some GZ gear, speakers, and i have the 2250DX amp (approx £500). Not a bad brand. huge range although i was told to start from the* Radioactive* range.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



captainscarlett said:


> I wish Ground Zero better luck than they've had in the UK. They seemed to have died a death in the UK.
> 
> The retailers I know that have GZ stock have been trying to get rid of it for years and i mean years! Apart from the obvious money factor between GZ, distributors and retailers, GZ never seemed to get a foothold in the UK.
> 
> I've owned some GZ gear, speakers, and i have the 2250DX amp (approx £500). Not a bad brand. huge range although i was told to start from the* Radioactive* range.


From what I have heard, Hertz has invested everything into UK. They went from zero to being huge. True? I am non-biased to the core. We will not try to out-do another company that uses marketing to generate sales. We solely rely on results and word of mouth. Some will love us and some will hate us, just like any brand. I chose this company carefully after careful thought of watching them since 1995. I am where I need to be. It is true that the best sales people can sell anything. But that doe snot make it the best. I still, after all of these years, yearn to learn. Most gurus have died. But I feel good about the German Engineering we provide. I'm 1/2 German, so we're good...


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> From what I have heard, Hertz has invested everything into UK. They went from zero to being huge. True? I am non-biased to the core. We will not try to out-do another company that uses marketing to generate sales. We solely rely on results and word of mouth. Some will love us and some will hate us, just like any brand. I chose this company carefully after careful thought of watching them since 1995. I am where I need to be. It is true that the best sales people can sell anything. But that doe snot make it the best. I still, after all of these years, yearn to learn. Most gurus have died. But I feel good about the German Engineering we provide. I'm 1/2 German, so we're good...


 
This kind of straight forward and non biased mentality is why there is so much respect for you on this site IMHO.

:thumbsup:


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> From what I have heard, Hertz has invested everything into UK. They went from zero to being huge. True? I am non-biased to the core. We will not try to out-do another company that uses marketing to generate sales. We solely rely on results and word of mouth. Some will love us and some will hate us, just like any brand. I chose this company carefully after careful thought of watching them since 1995. I am where I need to be. It is true that the best sales people can sell anything. But that doe snot make it the best. I still, after all of these years, yearn to learn. Most gurus have died. But I feel good about the German Engineering we provide. I'm 1/2 German, so we're good...


from what i know of, Hertz has teamed up with one of the most respected install companies in the UK .. Four. 

From what i understand (don't quote me) .. GZ were distributing at an entry price. When they put the price equal to the rest of Europe, things went south ... that's more or less what i was told. Since then i feel that with many other, GZ has died a death. 

Hertz on the face of it are doing much better than GZ, however it'll take time for the reputation to overtake lesser brands ... although i thought the Dieci speakers were a bit harsh sounding. But there again, it was the only range the shop had in stock.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



07azhhr said:


> This kind of straight forward and non biased mentality is why there is so much respect for you on this site IMHO.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thanx man. Just trying to keep it real. There is no "best" of anything, so I have an open mind about all of it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> Thanx man. Just trying to keep it real. *There is no "best" of anything,* so I have an open mind about all of it.


^^^
That's because you haven't yet seen my Johnson. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

I only just saw this. Congratulations Grizz, I'm really happy for you! 

GZ is currently one of my favourite brands out there. Alas its top end stuff is way pricier than I could afford right now, but I've promised myself I'll own some reference amps one day. 

And I want to give a try to their SQ drivers as well.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> ^^^
> That's because you haven't yet seen my Johnson.
> 
> 
> ...


You're a gumby!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



n_olympios said:


> I only just saw this. Congratulations Grizz, I'm really happy for you!
> 
> GZ is currently one of my favourite brands out there. Alas its top end stuff is way pricier than I could afford right now, but I've promised myself I'll own some reference amps one day.
> 
> And I want to give a try to their SQ drivers as well.


Our new business plan will make all product no more expensive that domestic brands. Stay tuned...


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

call me.


----------



## Syracuse Customs (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Andy Wehmeyer said:


> call me.


I like


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Andy Wehmeyer said:


> call me.


This.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> Our new business plan will make all product no more expensive that domestic brands. Stay tuned...



I hope so... it would be nice to get some new blood on the market that is competitive....


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Andy Wehmeyer said:


> call me.


Man! I had 5 hours last night to call you while on the train, but not internet to get this message. Would have beeb great to chat while fine dining on train beer. lol I'll call you tonight, my time from a weird number that comes through Skype...


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

this really great man i am very happy you land this gig and look forward to seeing this stuff in the USA!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



optimaprime said:


> and look forward to seeing this stuff in the USA!!


You and many other people are excited about the potential of Ground Zero coming back to North America. 
I'm Ready for some reference amps, horn tweeters and a Plutonium 15XQ.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Ok, looks Oregon may be a hot spot for us!  New potential distributor is coming to visit us on the 10th... He is ready to order NOW, so product will be there soon...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

SO many people bring up the Reference amps.....I wonder how many people will actually buy them? I know when funding comes my way I will, but I've always been crazy like that...LOL! 
Agreed on that 15XQ....what a sexy beast indeed!!!!

But......How about this thing? Game over for JL HD + Alpine PDX? If it can be same or cheaper price? Ground Zero GZUA 2250DX
Or this baby? Ground Zero GZUA 5600DX


VERY Exciting products for sure!!!!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



rexroadj said:


> SO many people bring up the Reference amps.....I wonder how many people will actually buy them? I know when funding comes my way I will, but I've always been crazy like that...LOL!
> Agreed on that 15XQ....what a sexy beast indeed!!!!
> 
> But......How about this thing? Game over for JL HD + Alpine PDX? If it can be same or cheaper price? Ground Zero GZUA 2250DX
> ...


Funny fact... When we were engineering the Plutonium subs, we had it tested by Wolgang Klippel at his facility. He had to change the way they do testing and modify the Klippel system in order to do so. When I went to his seminar last month, I got to go to his facility. He thinks that woofer is the most insane thing he has ever tested. Our new modified Klippel system in on order!!! Cannot wait!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

That's amazing!!!!????
Sounds like a great advertisement


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> Funny fact... When we were engineering the Plutonium subs, we had it tested by Wolgang Klippel at his facility. He had to change the way they do testing and modify the Klippel system in order to do so. When I went to his seminar last month, I got to go to his facility. He thinks that woofer is the most insane thing he has ever tested. Our new modified Klippel system in on order!!! Cannot wait!


Don't forget to post Klippel results of production drivers 

Kelvin


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> New potential distributor is coming to visit us on the 10th... He is ready to order NOW, so product will be there soon...


It's the 10th ? 
Got any news worth sharing? Lol
I guess I am a bit anxious to see some GZ product headed over the pond.


----------



## for2nato (Apr 3, 2012)

Let us know when we can expect gear in the USA. I can't even get anybody to ship the stuff to the USA. Very disappointing as the product lines look amazing. 

Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



bumplime said:


> It's the 10th ?
> Got any news worth sharing? Lol
> I guess I am a bit anxious to see some GZ product headed over the pond.


Guy flew out last night 

Meeting is this weekend 

You'll have an answer about him specifically Monday perhaps Tuesday


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Hey Grizz........Any new updates on this?


----------



## ~Spyne~ (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

All the best, Grizz.
Their GZPA Ref 4 has been on my wish (dream) list for years.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



subwoofery said:


> Don't forget to post Klippel results of production drivers
> 
> Kelvin


Still waiting for our Klippel, but it will be worth the wait!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



bumplime said:


> It's the 10th ?
> Got any news worth sharing? Lol
> I guess I am a bit anxious to see some GZ product headed over the pond.


The guy came out and had a great presentation. I warned him about how tough it might be, but by the time he left, the owner asked if he could be an investor as well. He wants to fly out to the states to meet with him again in a June. I'd say that went better than expected...


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



for2nato said:


> Let us know when we can expect gear in the USA. I can't even get anybody to ship the stuff to the USA. Very disappointing as the product lines look amazing.
> 
> Sent from your moms closet using TapaTalk 2


There is about $25k distributor cost sitting in the states. If this guy gets awarded the contract, he wil have all of that within a few days.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



~Spyne~ said:


> All the best, Grizz.
> Their GZPA Ref 4 has been on my wish (dream) list for years.


Thanx! Mine too...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> The guy came out and had a great presentation. I warned him about how tough it might be, but by the time he left, the owner asked if he could be an investor as well. He wants to fly out to the states to meet with him again in a June. I'd say that went better than expected...


Reinvest in his own company overseas??? Must have been ONE HELL of a presentation? LOL! 
Cant wait to hear about that one!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Grizz, I'd suspected things were going to go well, pretty awesome to hear that GZs owner is on board to invest into the US distribution. Products already here? That's badass, eliminates the wait of ordering from overseas. The fact that the owner of GZ is coming HERE to meet with people sounds like success waiting to happen. 
Question is, is the US Market ready for it?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

It better be.  Most GZ products are great, and if they come with a new pricelist then they're onto a winner.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

GROUND ZERO :thumbsup:


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Looking forward to hearing about updates to GZ!


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Golden Ear said:


> Looking forward to hearing about updates to GZ!


X2!!!!!!!!!!! WTF???????


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

anyone want some amps? I'm going GZ too!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Cohrats, Grizz.

I've done first WR in DBDrag back in 2005 for GZ with their amps 1.5000.
Is Mr. Lautner still the owner?


----------



## anonim (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> BTW, the new GZUA SQ amps are the new reference standard. They did a double test of the 4ch and the 2ch at once. If you want, I can send you the test report. Took me two days to translate it properly to English. lol


Hey, i'm waiting for a GZUA 4125SQ to arrive at my door  could you send me the report please


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



anonim said:


> Hey, i'm waiting for a GZUA 4125SQ to arrive at my door  could you send me the report please


The test report for both models in on our Facebook. If you cannot find it, I can email it to you. I am not sure if I am allowed to post that on the forum due to forum rules.


----------



## anonim (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

sent you a pm


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

i'm on the fb page, but i can't find the article can you pm me the link please!
thank you!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



quietfly said:


> i'm on the fb page, but i can't find the article can you pm me the link please!
> thank you!


Running out the door right now. PM me your email address and I will send the reports to you when I get in tomorrow morning...


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

cool thanks GriZZ


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> The test report for both models in on our Facebook. If you cannot find it, I can email it to you. I am not sure if I am allowed to post that on the forum due to forum rules.


I have no problem with that.
After all, it's just the stats.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I have no problem with that.
> After all, it's just the stats.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, well that's cool! Thanx. Ok, let me see if I can post them properly...


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

thanks for posting these!!! i'm excited about them coming to the US again. is there a distributor yet for the east coast?


----------



## GS3 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



rexroadj said:


> SO many people bring up the Reference amps.....I wonder how many people will actually buy them? I know when funding comes my way I will, but I've always been crazy like that...LOL!
> Agreed on that 15XQ....what a sexy beast indeed!!!!
> 
> But......How about this thing? Game over for JL HD + Alpine PDX? If it can be same or cheaper price? Ground Zero GZUA 2250DX
> ...


here are some visual motivations to help with the Reference GZPA 4 AMP.



http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...26-fs-ground-zero-gzpa-reference-4-*wow*.html


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

Yeah that thing is sexy grizz! What's the projected retail if you can even say? Lol


----------



## anonim (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



GS3 said:


> here are some visual motivations to help with the Reference GZPA 4 AMP.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...26-fs-ground-zero-gzpa-reference-4-*wow*.html


I'm in love :heart:


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

If only... Man that thing is amazing, Someone around me with more money than me needs to buy this so I can see/hear this amp.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



quietfly said:


> thanks for posting these!!! i'm excited about them coming to the US again. is there a distributor yet for the east coast?


Patience grasshopper! It will be entire US.....maybe N. America


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Schizm said:


> Yeah that thing is sexy grizz! What's the projected retail if you can even say? Lol


What would you pay?


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



GS3 said:


> here are some visual motivations to help with the Reference GZPA 4 AMP.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...26-fs-ground-zero-gzpa-reference-4-*wow*.html


Well aware......I have actually had some QT with them  However, that does not change my question does it?


----------



## Schizm (Jun 12, 2011)

rexroadj said:


> What would you pay?


I'd buy that for a dollar!

Honestly I probably wouldn't buy em unless I got a great deal n sold my arc SEs hehe. But who knows!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



subwoofery said:


> Don't forget to post Klippel results of production drivers
> 
> Kelvin


Our custom Klipple is finallyl due here by early next week. So excited but yet I will probably be measuring every single driver we have aside from tweeters. Gonna take awhile. Then I will have to make another new master matrix of every single spec. Whew! Alot of work, but it will be awesome when it is done...


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> Our custom Klipple if finnal due here by early next week. So excited but yet I will probably be measuring every single driver we have aside from tweeters. Gonna take awhile. Then I will have to make another new master matrix of every single spec. Whew! Alot of work, but it will be awesome when it is done...


:thumbsup: I'm pretty sure you're very excited  
Can't wait to see what kind of results we'll see on the Uranium and upper line... 

Kelvin


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*










it's the SEX


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> Tell ya what... Once it gets back over there, I'll have to come over a few times for training seminars, or at least to train the Ground Zero USA guys. We do not ant just a distributor, but a master distributor that truly is Ground Zero USA and run it as if they founded the company. When I get there, you gotta take me around Syracuse. I went there for the first time ever, the day before I left for Germany. I loved the old downtown party area. Was at a place with tons of cool brews. Tap Room? I think it was across from the local brewery. Heck, I can't remember, but it would great to go back...


Next time, don't leave until you get some Dinosaur Barbeque in you. Really good stuff.


----------



## boom_squid_2 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

I got to hear one of the ground zero systems Russ from shok audio had posted up. Think it was the ref amps and the speakers had wooden phase plugs iirc? 



To date I still cannot say I've heard a system with better tonality and attack.


----------



## BassnTruck (May 27, 2010)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

I know I am a little late to the party Grizz but congrats. Who would have thought back in the old ACS chat days you would wind up where you are today. Ahh the memories.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



subwoofery said:


> :thumbsup: I'm pretty sure you're very excited
> Can't wait to see what kind of results we'll see on the Uranium and upper line...
> 
> Kelvin


Worked with it all of last week in the small signal realm. AWESOME!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



captainobvious said:


> Next time, don't leave until you get some Dinosaur Barbeque in you. Really good stuff.


Might be there next year. I'll be all over it!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



BassnTruck said:


> I know I am a little late to the party Grizz but congrats. Who would have thought back in the old ACS chat days you would wind up where you are today. Ahh the memories.


LOL! Thanx man. You mean rec.audio.car? It was a year ago this month that I decided to move to Germany for another adventure. Life is always full of surprises and the good ones teach us that life is awesome and that we know nothing unless we go out of our way to make the most of it. I LOVE adventure!


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

I hadn't seen this thread, but I wanna offer a late CONGRATS to you finding a home with Ground Zero. I loved listening to their demo and competition cars at the Sensheim show, really quality products. Always left me thinking "why can't we get it in the US!"

Godspeed!


----------



## anonim (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Hi, could you tell us the differences between the reference and the GZUA series ?
Same about the reference 4 and the 4XS (not regarding power) please ?


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



anonim said:


> Hi, could you tell us the differences between the reference and the GZUA series ?
> Same about the reference 4 and the 4XS (not regarding power) please ?


I'm not sure exactly what you want to know. The Ref 4 and 4XS are the highest ends amplifiers we make. The Ref 4 is 6.7" longer than the 4XS and is 1-ohm stable. Both amps use capsuled high-end potentiometers, dual power supplies, and have high ends parts like the Elna and Mundorf MCap capacitors, as well as Bur Brown ICs. The Ref 4 is mainly different due to its adjustablility from stabndard Class AB to nearly Class A bias control. This yields a wonderfully warm listening experience, at the cost of size and current draa, hence why we made it adjustable. Both are fan cooled. The coopper finish is gorgeous, IMHO but we do have a limited amount of units in a black edition for those that need black to flow with their install theme.

For competitors that are budget limited or classes that are cost limited, the new Uranium amps are pretty awesome. Might I also add that if there are space limitations, the Uraniums are a much better choice as they are almost an inch lower profile, a little over an inch narrower and 2.4" shorter than the 4XS and 9" shorter than the Ref 4. The Uranium have the same xovers with subsonic, lowpass, highpass and bandpass capability from 20Hz to 4kHz. They use a single single power supply, but have high-end MOX resistors, WIMA capacitors, capsuled pots, and Burr Brown ICs inside. All of the models are fan cooled.

Hope that helps...


----------



## anonim (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> I'm not sure exactly what you want to know. The Ref 4 and 4XS are the highest ends amplifiers we make. The Ref 4 is 6.7" longer than the 4XS and is 1-ohm stable. Both amps use capsuled high-end potentiometers, dual power supplies, and have high ends parts like the Elna and Mundorf MCap capacitors, as well as Bur Brown ICs. The Ref 4 is mainly different due to its adjustablility from stabndard Class AB to nearly Class A bias control. This yields a wonderfully warm listening experience, at the cost of size and current draa, hence why we made it adjustable. Both are fan cooled. The coopper finish is gorgeous, IMHO but we do have a limited amount of units in a black edition for those that need black to flow with their install theme.
> 
> For competitors that are budget limited or classes that are cost limited, the new Uranium amps are pretty awesome. Might I also add that if there are space limitations, the Uraniums are a much better choice as they are almost an inch lower profile, a little over an inch narrower and 2.4" shorter than the 4XS and 9" shorter than the Ref 4. The Uranium have the same xovers with subsonic, lowpass, highpass and bandpass capability from 20Hz to 4kHz. They use a single single power supply, but have high-end MOX resistors, WIMA capacitors, capsuled pots, and Burr Brown ICs inside. All of the models are fan cooled.
> 
> Hope that helps...


It does  thanks a lot


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



GLN305 said:


> I hadn't seen this thread, but I wanna offer a late CONGRATS to you finding a home with Ground Zero. I loved listening to their demo and competition cars at the Sensheim show, really quality products. Always left me thinking "why can't we get it in the US!"
> 
> Godspeed!


Thanx man! GZ was not really looking to grow as they do not need to, but I want to see it back where it started!


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> Thanx man! GZ was not really looking to grow as they do not need to, but I want to see it back where it started!


Back to ground zero?


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Ha! Exactly...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

I just wanted to come on this thread and say that GroundZero is officially coming back to the US. GroundZero USA will be headed by my partner Brandon and myself. We are very excited to have this opportunity. We will be getting our own sub-forum set up here on DIYMA shortly, so stay tuned.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



BeatsDownLow said:


> I just wanted to come on this thread and say that GroundZero is officially coming back to the US. GroundZero USA will be headed by my partner Brandon and myself. We are very excited to have this opportunity. We will be getting our own sub-forum set up here on DIYMA shortly, so stay tuned.



Congrats Scott...great guy here...best of luck to you and Brandon on your future endeavor!


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Great news! Well done Scott and Brandon.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

I think there are a lot of us looking forward to what comes of this.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Well, the GZ gig did not last long. I was done there in mid September. I am coming back to the USA October 19th. To avoid a bunch of rumors, I want to set the record straight...

I like most of the people at GZ. I like their vast product line. I did NOT develop a single product while I was there. I was hired as a product manager, but the sad fact is that I was nothing more than a documentation *****. It was time for me to go. They were not happy with my performance as a clerical clean-up guy, and I was miserable sitting behind a computer where I was not wanted or appreciated. Another thing requested of em was to help them penetrate the USA. I set them up with the trio of Justin, Scott and Brandon. I had an interest because I was offered a commission on American sales if I helped to set up the account. Scott and Brandon won the distributorship. Right about the time their order went through, I was let go. Convenient that they did not have to pay my commission, especially since a week earlier they wanted to extend my probation until the end of the year. It was then that I started making plans to come back. I wanted to leave on good terms and chalk it up to a mistake, but leave cordially, because there are some nice people there. So, that's it. I liked some people there, but what seemed like a perfect fit for me, turned out to be an experience that only people on this thread will know about. I will not have GZ on my resume for several reasons... 

I cannot give much advice on the products as I was never had the opportunity to audition al of the products. I did hear several SQ comp vehicles at world finals and they were impressive. Especially the ones that had the 2.5" that I developed for PPI and SS, which was most of their SQ vehicles.  Their SPL subs speak for themselves, obviously. 

I told Scott and Brandon this though... If Americans use the sub enclosure designs as suggested by GZ, there will be massive warranty issues. This is not a problem with the product, but rather the fact that Germans do not like low bass and they tune almost every enclosure at 45Hz. GZ subs are designed to have huge peaks between 45Hz and 60Hz. My advice is to make sure that GZ customers in the states os it the way it should be done - trust a professional that is very experienced in acoustic design and that knows how to design proper enclosures, not solely relying on frequency response, but rather everything that really matters, like electrical and mechanical power handling due to excursion, phase, group delay, blah blah blah.

Anybody that knows me, knows that I shoot from the hip, hate BS, and love to help people. It might behoove me to **** up and not say anything, but being quiet is not one of my personality traits. lol If people are going to be successful with GZ subwoofers and use them in an American fashion (yes, we do actually use subs alot differently than Europe), they must take the product for what it is, and teach themselves how to use it properly. Forget about the BS "effective xmax specs". Once they gap is less than 1/2 full, you start losing dB and your BL is about shot. Once BL=0, there is nothing. So if moving parts can move 100% out of the gap and another several mmm, that does not qualify as "effective xmax". Their website has datasheets available that provide the winding length and gap height. You can derive linear 1-way xmax for yourselves. I do have a whole new set of datasheets that I did, where I changed the "effective xmax" to BL-50%, which imho, is a uses able spec for people who push the limits safely. But I doubt they will ever show up on the website. 

Anyway, I'm done. I'm coming home. Not sure if I will get involved with another car audio company or get out and get something more stable.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Sorry to hear it didn't work out. Good luck in the future!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Congrats! 

Will there be a celebratory free stuff event? #imjustsayin


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



[email protected] said:


> Sorry to hear it didn't work out. Good luck in the future!


No need to be sorry. This is a blessing. Thanx bud.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



sirbOOm said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Will there be a celebratory free stuff event? #imjustsayin


Gotta ask Scott and Brandon!


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Damnit, I thought we were going to drink some beer somewhere in the future.. 

Good luck in the future!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Woosey said:


> Damnit, I thought we were going to drink some beer somewhere in the future..
> 
> Good luck in the future!


Thanx man! I will be slammed until next wednesday. Then I should be done with everything and fly our saturday mid day. If you have time thursday or friday, and happen to be down this way, I would be all over having a beer with ya!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Sorry to hear that things couldn't work out the way you had wanted. I'm sure you'll land on your feet back here in the states. I can understand how the situation could sour you to the industry, but I hope you find another car audio company to call home. I think a lot of us consider you "one of the good ones." You know, I hear Wehmeyer might be cooking something up. 

And for Scott and Brandon, I hope this doesn't have too much of a negative impact on your new business venture.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



rton20s said:


> Sorry to hear that things couldn't work out the way you had wanted. I'm sure you'll land on your feet back here in the states. I can understand how the situation could sour you to the industry, but I hope you find another car audio company to call home. I think a lot of us consider you "one of the good ones." You know, I hear Wehmeyer might be cooking something up.
> 
> And for Scott and Brandon, I hope this doesn't have too much of a negative impact on your new business venture.


Not sorry. I wanted to leave anyway, but not until December. I advanced my plans and I an much happier now. GZ is not a bad company and I would never say that they are. They did not sour me to the industry. Depending on what opportunities present themselves, I may or may not stay in car audio. I need one last career move that I can do for another 20-25 years until I've rotted away. lol I talk to Andy now and then, and I'll just it at that with no questions allowed.

I had a massive plan that would help GZ implement well into the states perfectly, including an entirely new technical realm and marketing plan tailored specifically to USA and our market. Man, some really cool plans that I cannot divulge anymore. But it does not matter. I'm relaxed, happy and ready for another final adventure! But first I need to fly, go to In-n-Out Burger, Stone Brewing, Taco Bell, HBBC, and for 1/2 priced sushi! lol


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Speaking on behalf of Team Grizz, we're much better off having our founder and leader back in the states. 

Grizz.......you have been demonstrably missed.

Love ya man! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Speaking on behalf of Team Grizz, we're much better off having our founder and leader back in the states.
> 
> Grizz.......you have been demonstrably missed.
> 
> ...


You rock bro! It will be good to be back. Time to start recruiting more people for the team so we are not so far spread out amongst 4 countries. Would be nice to go to a show and at least have another team member to hang with. We'll get there when we can find some more show vehicles and audio competitors. I'll be looking for a POS vehicle to get around in, so I will not have a worthy vehicle.  Not for awhile anyway...


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



Grizz Archer said:


> You rock bro! It will be good to be back. Time to start recruiting more people for the team so we are not so far spread out amongst 4 countries. Would be nice to go to a show and at least have another team member to hang with. We'll get there when we can find some more show vehicles and audio competitors. I'll be looking for a POS vehicle to get around in, so I will not have a worthy vehicle.  Not for awhile anyway...


Thanks buddy!
I just sent you an e-mail with greater detail regarding the team.
Let me know what you think.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*

Count me in for Team Grizz still!!!

It'll be good to have you back stateside, sir.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thanks buddy!
> I just sent you an e-mail with greater detail regarding the team.
> Let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


Just did.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



rton20s said:


> And for Scott and Brandon, I hope this doesn't have too much of a negative impact on your new business venture.


It would have been great to work with Grizz. It was cool to put a face with the name that I have seen for so many years. I wrote Grizz a email yesterday asking if if he was going to post something about not being there anymore. As I knew the following day it was established he was leaving, but I was not going to put his business out there. I was hoping he was going to say something soon as you asked maybe Grizz could clarify on that product we talked about yesterday.

Ground Zero is distributed in 52 countries currently. The product is well received. We will continue what we set out to do, and that is support our dealers and end users as we grow Ground Zero here in the states. 

Grizz, like I said before, I wish you the best on your future endeavors. Where ever you end up at, I think they will be lucky to have you. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: It's official - I'm working for Ground Zero!*



[email protected] said:


> It would have been great to work with Grizz. It was cool to put a face with the name that I have seen for so many years. I wrote Grizz a email yesterday asking if if he was going to post something about not being there anymore. As I knew the following day it was established he was leaving, but I was not going to put his business out there. I was hoping he was going to say something soon as you asked maybe Grizz could clarify on that product we talked about yesterday.
> 
> Ground Zero is distributed in 52 countries currently. The product is well received. We will continue what we set out to do, and that is support our dealers and end users as we grow Ground Zero here in the states.
> 
> Grizz, like I said before, I wish you the best on your future endeavors. Where ever you end up at, I think they will be lucky to have you. Have a safe trip home.


Thanx


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

That's bad news Grizz. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

n_olympios said:


> That's bad news Grizz. I wish you all the best.


No it's not buddy! Now I get to go get a job that I like and do my what I'm good at. Plus I get to go back SoCal. I'm a happy guy!


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

well hopefully they paid you well enough to make the expense of moving across the pond worth the while. I hate when an employer lies about your job description. I am in the same boat and looking for a new job. just like you, I was hired for one thing and all I have done is write proceedures and makeup documentation. I hate writing!


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

minbari said:


> well hopefully they paid you well enough to make the expense of moving across the pond worth the while. I hate when an employer lies about your job description. I am in the same boat and looking for a new job. just like you, I was hired for one thing and all I have done is write proceedures and makeup documentation. I hate writing!


Wow, you are in the exact same boat. A bit of advice... GET OUT! Life is too short man. I came here before I knew I would be working there, so expense was not theirs to pay. I did not make what I wanted, but they were not going to pay more for a documentation person. All is good. I'm free and have my eyes and ears open for a new and final opportunity in the 'ol USA. (Notice I did not say GOOD 'ol USA. lol JK, I love my country, I just do not understand alot of it.)


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Ahhhh, back in SoCal. Already had some of my favorite things. Actually had some sushi and and In-N-Out burger in the same meal! Weird, I know, but my Mom is awesome! Hot wings last night with friends. Dinner at the Yard House tonight with my sister. Good to be home!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Grizz Archer said:


> Ahhhh, back in SoCal. Already had some of my favorite things. Actually had some sushi and and In-N-Out burger in the same meal! Weird, I know, but my Mom is awesome! Hot wings last night with friends. Dinner at the Yard House tonight with my sister. Good to be home!


Welcome back buddy!
We've got a Yard House up here in Roseville.
Have a Rogue Red on me. 

When you get time, we have a lot to talk about.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

Good to have you back! I could totally do in n out and sushi in the same meal, actually almost across the street from each other in upland, ca. 

Sounds like you're glad to be back, hope all works out! Where in SoCal are you?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizz Archer (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanx. I am in Murrieta for the time being... You'e in Upland or Huntsville?


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm in Huntsville, but from Arizona and have family in Upland

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

minbari said:


> well hopefully they paid you well enough to make the expense of moving across the pond worth the while. I hate when an employer lies about your job description. I am in the same boat and looking for a new job. just like you, I was hired for one thing and all I have done is write proceedures and makeup documentation. I hate writing!


Here's a funny story about a job I had that went south:

In 2005 I had a cushy job making close to six figures. But I was bored, bored, bored. I got an opportunity to work with some new technology, so I quit my gig.

I could tell there was something odd about my new job when they wanted me to pay for a lot of my expenses 'out of pocket.' For instance, I was paying for my own training, and paying for my own travel. I was told I'd get reimbursed...

You know where this is going, right? 

About three weeks into the gig, I hadn't been re-imbursed. *Then my first paycheck bounced.*

What a drag huh? No paycheck and no reason to continue working there.


Ironically, it ended up working out for me. Because I was hired as a contractor I didn't have to sign a non-compete, and the direct competitor of this particular company hired me six months later. (IE, if I'd been hired as a "real" employee and not a contractor, I wouldn't have been able to work for their competitor.) The things I learned using that software are the whole reason I get to work at home nowadays, because I have a very unusual skillset. On top of all that, both companies went 'public' and I bought a second house with my stock options. w00t


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

"The things I learned using that software are the whole reason I get to work at home nowadays, because I have a very unusual skillset."


----------

